# Anyone else getting "Request Timeout" errors here?



## JudyS (Jan 26, 2019)

I keep getting a "timeout" error when I try to post. This error also pops up while I am writing a post, even before I try to post. This seems to be something generated by the software on this board. I don't see the error anywhere else online. 

Are others seeing this error, or is maybe my connection too slow to post here, or something? 

The error says:


*The following error occurred:*
*Request Timeout*
Server timeout waiting for the HTTP request from the client.
Additionally, a 408 Request Timeout error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 26, 2019)

I"m not getting any errors, but I'd suggest clearing your browser cache and then restarting your computer. There could be a half-loaded page blocking things in the background, which is preventing you from doing what you want to do.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2019)

do you have an alternate web browser you could try?  chrome perhaps to see if the error follows you over?


----------

